# What type of infestation is this



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/wp_about/insects.html


----------



## Frunobulax (Dec 4, 2018)

yep, that's what I was thinking , we had several burrowing tunnels on the underside of the deck Nealtw.


----------

